# what's your revline tough guy?



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

what kinda balls do you have with your RB26?


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Peaks out at 6800...why go any higher


----------



## rasonline (Mar 24, 2005)

r32 gtr. intimidated by all the stories around oil pump failure, crank running bearings etc.


----------



## RH18 (Feb 23, 2007)

nothing like an engine rebuild to change opinions on this right?
i guess generally, the bigger your wallet the bigger your balls :nervous:


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

I sometimes hit the limiter in mine (usually manage to change up just before), But the rev counter doesnt seem very accurate so Im not sure what revs that is.


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

well i voted for 8000rpm, but mine is 8250rpm.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

I voted for 8500,becaus the limiter on my last one was set to 8300RPM :thumbsup: Just made this for security,as i think the revlimiter is the biggest problem for loosing oilpressure,as less as you rev the engine in,as longer it will survice.


----------



## scw02102 (Mar 14, 2006)

mines had the re-limiter removed

my power band is from 5800-8000rpm (Cams)

but will go higher

although i dont take it any higher


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Mine's set to 9500 and occasionally I hit it (did so a few times on Monday at Donington).


----------



## Nik_W (Jun 3, 2006)

I voted 8000rpm but sometimes do go a touch over. Because I have a large single turbo and HKS cams, it doesn't really do much until about 5000rpm.


----------



## MeLLoN Stu (Jun 9, 2005)

Fuggles said:


> Mine's set to 9500 and occasionally I hit it (did so a few times on Monday at Donington).


9500  

surely that's in the upper levels of what revs the RB can handle? 

very


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Full billet crank, forged steel rods and pistons and a 2.8 stroker kit to boot :smokin:


----------



## MeLLoN Stu (Jun 9, 2005)

:bowdown1: Didn't know that!


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

I think you'll find the Bomber is 10K+...........Dave?


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

*8100*

Anything over 6000 is heat & light on my map anyway.


----------



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

could anyone confirm if the revlimit on a stock engine is 8200rpm?? sounds a bit high? 

Asim..


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

its 8000-8250 i think but so many skylines have had them changed.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

The RB25 rev limit is less than the RB26


----------



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

Sorry... forgot to mention i was asking about the RB26 engine


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

7000rpm...I'm a wuss


----------



## moosedoog (Jul 13, 2006)

7500............and i dont get there that often.

i seem to have so much torque low down, building slowly around 3k and at 4k your off..

engine preservation is always in the back of my mind:nervous: :nervous: :nervous:


----------



## Rostampoor (Nov 20, 2006)

Mine is set at 8000.


----------



## MidNite-D (Jul 4, 2006)

Is the standard rev limit different for the R32/33/34 or are they all the same??

MidNite


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

Rain said:


> Peaks out at 6800...why go any higher


Because what's more important is where you end up when you've pulled the next cog......... if you go a little higher in the RPM range, when you pull the next cog, you'll end up in a better place lower down the RPM range 

All depends how you've got your car tuned too of course.


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

around 16000.




















oh wait we are talking RB's


----------



## whoflungdung (May 7, 2005)

Rain said:


> Peaks out at 6800...why go any higher


dito :thumbsup:

start to change at 7000, my limit is set at 7500

track use is another thing altogether


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

8000. hit it regularly in 1st gear. Eight years since engine was rebuilt. Standard internals bar balanced crank.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

I use 8000 on mine. All except cams is stock including the HG. With the 34 box and 33 diffs, 8k is frequently visited on track 'cos I am still not used to how quickly it revs.


----------



## NickCH (Apr 9, 2006)

*Wuss?*

I tend to stay under 7000rpm although it sounds sooooo good above I do creep over every now and then. Running costs are bad enough without blowing the block, spoken like a true pauper.


----------



## Vipes R32 GTR (May 19, 2007)

i think i better buy a rev limiter with my 1 blown the oil pump allready doing 9600rpm dont want to do that again was wicked feeling tho


----------



## M SKinner (Feb 19, 2007)

Ok its an rb20det... but 7000. its tailing off by then anyway so no point going further!


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

I'd inched it up to 8500, but it's back down to 8000. It really must be rev-controlled - from 8000 to 8500 in 1st and 2nd is really just a split second.


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

Never go over 8 but I could do with a limiter. 

Dont know whats the best?


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

I've no need to exceed 7K, so I don't.


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

GTR RGT said:


> Never go over 8 but I could do with a limiter.
> 
> Dont know whats the best?


there is no best, each (modified) vehicle has a different map, one might have most power available low-midrange so there is no need to go over 7000, others may have been mapped for power at high rpm, so if you shift at 7000 you are not on the torqueband instantly.

i hope you know what im on about


----------



## moNoKnoT (Dec 18, 2004)

I change at 7500rpm 

- Kevin.


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Mine is mapped for delivery between 4-7k so I don't go much higher.
I threw away the Nismo oil pump and have a tomei.
Internals are forged by Ron and I have race bearings now due to oil pump killing my nismo ones.
Car does accelerate quickly though nut I'm slowly learning where 6800rpm is.


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

7k for me but I've not had it over 6.5k since I bought it......eeeeeekkkkk!!

TT


----------



## NXTIME (Oct 21, 2005)

9250 for now, 10K+ coming soon when car is re-tuned. Boost hits hard at 5250, full boost at 5750.


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Marky_GTSt said:


> I sometimes hit the limiter in mine (usually manage to change up just before), But the rev counter doesnt seem very accurate so Im not sure what revs that is.


Same here. Never hit the rev limiter though. Change at 8k which is probably about 7.5k in reality.


----------



## regal (Oct 3, 2005)

NXTIME said:


> 9250 for now, 10K+ coming soon when car is re-tuned. Boost hits hard at 5250, full boost at 5750.


what set up are you running ?


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Rain said:


> Peaks out at 6800...why go any higher


Average area beneath the curve - I usually go for at least 500rpm above peak power as the drop off afterwards is not usually as bad as effect from the drop off in torque in the next gear you have when you shift 500rpm earlier.


----------



## Nicolas Kiesa (Dec 13, 2003)

Whenever I drag race or have an important race I rev to 10000, other than that ca 9500 rpm.

Here is what is sounds like 
http://narko.lir.dk/kismo/In-Subsubs_face1.wmv

PS: Yes I know about the oil pressure haha, dont worry about it, the problem is kind of dealt with, but its still dropping but is has always done so without any failures ever.

Nicolas K


----------



## phat_gadgy (Jan 23, 2005)

Nicolas Kiesa said:


> Whenever I drag race or have an important race I rev to 10000, other than that ca 9500 rpm.
> 
> Here is what is sounds like
> http://narko.lir.dk/kismo/In-Subsubs_face1.wmv
> ...


 sounds awsome.


----------



## skyrocker (Feb 14, 2005)

Engine runs smoothly without stress 9,500rpm
When on the dragstrip, rev limiter will be set higher.


----------



## zippyobrien (Jan 30, 2007)

set to 7700 on standard bottom end at the moment, just to make it live a little longer, and the standard rev counters can be up to 800 rpm by then so bear that in mind. 

8k on a standard rev counter can be as low as 7200rpm


----------



## D4NNY (Jan 19, 2007)

hit the limiter by acident and was at 9000 
prob one of the resons its now getting sortted lol


----------



## AspectCarl (Jun 29, 2007)

/cough 13 :smokin:


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

my car's tuned for low down torque and quick spool up so i've no need to go beyond 7000rpm with my current setup, as she's done her best work by then, pulling hard from 2500rpm, 1bar @ 3200rpm

rally style...

i go to 8k in the 2zz toyota mr-s, drops me straight back into the zone with the six speed box, and it's best to keep her there!

gav


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

I've backed off to 6500-7000rpm, I just naturally lift and shift at that point. 8000 is reserved for those very special occasions - ignition cut is set at 8500 and fuel cut at 9500.


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

my rev-line is @ 8300, but i push the car only to 5000-5500. i'm very scared. i have a stock oil sump, oil pump and no oil cooler...


----------



## r3222 (Mar 6, 2007)

10000 with blacktop 20v 4ag (toda internals) to bad its not a rb26


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

twin cam!
twin cam!

nice....


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

I ran to 8K today and got the biggest backfire ever on the 1-2 shift, scared the shit out of me I thought I sent a conrod through the block. It wasn't so much of a "puff" of black smoke as it was a "mushroom cloud" - it literally smogged out the traffic in my rearview mirror!


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

kismetcapitan said:


> I ran to 8K today and got the biggest backfire ever on the 1-2 shift, scared the shit out of me I thought I sent a conrod through the block. It wasn't so much of a "puff" of black smoke as it was a "mushroom cloud" - it literally smogged out the traffic in my rearview mirror!


Lol I use that on flash blokes in convertables that are behind me. Let them smell some good stuff


----------



## Toby Broom (Aug 25, 2003)

I don't recomend ~9k (on standard bit's), 8 seems fine.


----------



## DiRTgarage (Oct 5, 2007)

used to rev my stock (except pistons and cams) home built engine to 9500rpm...what wrong with you guys?
engine specs here
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/84128-hi-guys-aust-2.html


----------



## Mirage (Jul 24, 2006)

hit nearly 9000 by accident 4 weeks ago when overtaking. stupid chip had raised rev limiter, bye bye oil pump bye bye engine.


----------



## Fallout (Feb 13, 2007)

7000! I AM A WUSS!  And for routinely fast driving (i.e. joining the motorway, accelerating into fast lane etc). I probably change about or before 6k. So I only hit 7 and occasionally a fraction over when going for a weekend rag!

I have a service coming up, I'm moving house soon, I'm buying a second old car to run around in and I'm buying a dirt bike, so for at least 3 months, my money is all preallocated.  I don't want big engine bills!


----------



## Toby Broom (Aug 25, 2003)

Mirage said:


> hit nearly 9000 by accident 4 weeks ago when overtaking. stupid chip had raised rev limiter, bye bye oil pump bye bye engine.


Don't know for sure yet but I think that's the same as I saw.

That why we don't want to rev now. You must have been lucky to get 9.5k often.


----------



## ericgtr (Jun 23, 2007)

8000


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

8k for me too, need to get a RR'd done to see where the power tails off but she seems to pull strongly all the way up there with no noticable drop off.


----------



## Micky Hanson (Oct 1, 2006)

completely stock engine so i am a wuss a guess  
frankly havent ever needed to use more on the roads


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

Stock tach is 400 rpms high at the top....

1st gear you can stay in for longer, and actually you will be quicker the longer you stay in it... to a point.

I'm afraid of big r's, I've done too many pumps. I have spun a few to 9000 on the dyno , a few to 9600 rpms on drag passes - and little street things , but for everyday use - I usually set it to 8250 rpms.


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

tyndago said:


> Stock tach is 400 rpms high at the top....
> 
> 1st gear you can stay in for longer, and actually you will be quicker the longer you stay in it... to a point.
> 
> I'm afraid of big r's, I've done too many pumps. I have spun a few to 9000 on the dyno , a few to 9600 rpms on drag passes - and little street things , but for everyday use - I usually set it to 8250 rpms.


My stock tacho was way out at the top compared to the SportComp reading, well over 400 Sean, probably near a 1000.

You may also be pleased to know that my limiter has been turned down to only 9000 - Gary said he had no desire to rebuild the engine , again, again.

Interestingly, whereas before the torque used to hold up forever in the rev range, with the new JUN hi-lift long duration cams PLUS the 'extra' head work for gas flowing, it now gives more torque but starts to drop off above 9. It also does not hold peak boost all the way through, with slow degradation after 6k, losing about 0.2bar over 8.

Clearly the new build package works differently to the old.

I also agree with you in respect of running big revs on the dyno, it is seriously unkind to the engine.

DaveG


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

According to my tacho I hit the rev limiter at 10k.
And if anyone is interested launching the car at 9500rpm and running it to 10,000 aint good even for a billet crank :chuckle:


----------



## Light-R (Apr 23, 2007)

i cant believe so many people above 9500
=)


----------



## frostmotorsport (Aug 10, 2007)

I am "wuss" personified. I normally change around 6k!! but on a few occasions, I rev it out past 7 - makes nice flames when you change gear and scares the crap out of the traffic behind you!!

I figure with stock internals and turbos, not much point revving it any higher, unless someone has a std R33 compressor map to prove me wrong!

Funny, driving Canman's single turbo that starts making boost @ 5K, you really do need to rev the beans out of it to make it go - and 8+ krpms not a problem. especially as it's not my car, I don't mind revving it that hard!


----------



## beaumackenzie (Jan 21, 2008)

mine makes it peak power 5500 and peak torque a 6400 so it doesnt go over 7000 unless i **** up the gearchange... for all those out there hitting 9- 9500 id like to see the bill for the blueprint.


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Rev limiter comes in at 8400
Shift light says change at 8000
with the nismo hairdryers the power was at 6800 then fell away, the 2530's just keep making power , ie they dont drop off ....so If I could rev it to 9 im sure it would still be making power there .


----------



## tomek (Apr 4, 2008)

I've got the balls to go to 8000rpm ... but the lead foot and driving technique to go to 8200rpm.. 

Far as ball are concerned, I think the question should be what rpm are you prepared to rev it to and hold through winding corners before you decide it's too low of a gear... 6500rpm for me


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

7K at 1.4 bar is the limit. Peak power is a little bit after 7K, but with decent torque curve it shifts fine.

Engine longevity more important than the noise over the last 1000 revs.

At 1.2bar and changing below 7K, it was stuck to one of those nice shiny R8 Audi's.......great feeling!!


----------



## Kristan (Oct 16, 2002)

GT-R Glenn said:


> Rthe 2530's just keep making power , ie they dont drop off ....so If I could rev it to 9 im sure it would still be making power there .


Agreed - and in 1st and 2nd the limiter comes up very very fast.. I've hit the limiter a couple of times in 2nd when overtaking, not good :nervous: 

But by god it's quick  :bowdown1:


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

My car is on stock turbos (to the best of my knowlege), but seems to have HKS cams in it, and runs just 0.9bar, and if I only took it to 6k or so like some its be terrible in overall performance compared to revving it harder.

Full boost happens at low rpm, but it dont really get into its stride till really high rpm, and certainly need to take it to 7.5k to make the most of it.

Once the big turbos on ill take it to the same, or 8 if it feels like the powers there, whatever really.

If he dies, he dies.


----------



## Piggaz (Sep 5, 2002)

Rev limit set @ 8500 RPM
Try and keep the revs down to 8000 Max
Limit is set 500 above "redline" only so i dont hit the limiter.


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

The point about the tacho being out at high rpm makes sense now
Didn't think I even had a rev limiter as I've had the needle past 8500 and beyond in first occassionally  but if its 400-500rpm out that would explain why I'm not hitting the limiter 

The car pulls hard all the way to what appears to be 8.5k but I'm worried that I'm not doing the engine any favours...

Is there anything I can do to make the stock tach accurate?


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

well the previous owner of my car said he accidentally revved it to nearly 10k when dragging it and didnt realise until he was crossing the line!
was standard internals at that time!
engine was fine but turbos gave out.
he says he has put the limiter to 8.5k now but i cant see me revving higher than 7.5.
gt-ss turbos so full boost by 3.5k forged pistons but standard but rebuilt engine.
metal gaskets, tomei rod bolts, n1 oil pump (i know its not a favourite!)
i will see how i get on! tbh with the power i dont think i will have to worry about the rev limiter im not exactly going to be chasing the power with the setup.
only time will tell!


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Some mickeys here in japan told me that modified RB25DEs a reving up to 11000rpms . . . . which I doupt being very possible if not the engine gets rebuild for a big amount of cash.
The Rocky Auto KPGC-110 with open throttle bodies and RB25DE heart also goes 10000rpms apperantly, will have to ask the boss from Rocky Auto my self for that sought:chuckle:

Any thoughts, can an RB25DE rev to 11000rpms with a usefull powerband?


----------



## blueskygtr (Mar 24, 2004)

8500 but poss 9000 with the ATS pulley damper thingy LOL

Jay


----------



## g-from-lancs (May 4, 2006)

*7000rpm*

Only 7000 rpm due to my new import! will post up some pictures if weather agrees with me! All thanks to Marc from TopSpec Imports! :thumbsup:


----------



## kaneda (Oct 9, 2004)

I redline at 6500 RPM. 

Oh wait, this is for RBs... :lamer:


----------



## kev gtr (Mar 14, 2007)

7k for me. Sometimes im really brave and go to 7200.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Been testing to well over 9000rpm with a stock RB30 crank and all is well to date.


----------



## Bucky (Mar 21, 2003)

Was 9k soon going to be 9.5K or 10K


----------



## GTR-guy (Feb 13, 2006)

6000 rpm. I'm a double wuss I guess! 
I don't feel like buying a new engine! Not for a while at least!


----------



## danceofcurse (Aug 11, 2008)

over 9000 for sure, it hits peak power at 8081 rpm its an r32 with a n1 r33 block, but i say its over 9000 due to the fact that a few times when accelerating ive hit a bump and having stiff suspension the revs climb high very fast and by the time i realise what happens and let off its over 9k


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Sounds familia, we've had over 11,000 on our data logger when getting sudden wheelspin over bumps,


----------



## danceofcurse (Aug 11, 2008)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Sounds familia, we've had over 11,000 on our data logger when getting sudden wheelspin over bumps,


thats not good but your cars are super built, im just thinking my internals are a bit better then oem, its a 2.7 liter i have with gt2540's is that on your rb30'd cars?


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

mine is over 8900 lol ran it at a rolling road day the other week and the tester back'd off 

made 450.1bhp @ 7690rpm running 1 bar, i suspect i have cams as most make there power a little lower, not looked yet but will find out when i change my cam covers in a couple weeks


----------



## spacesickrat (Jan 19, 2009)

Will be 8,000 from now on with no limiter hitting :bawling:

Have blown one oil pump (standard) By bouncing off the limiter between gear changes, Thats more than enough for me.

11,500 pounds later on the rebuild i'm wussing out, might even be 7,500 rpm undecided as of yet.

Although engine has been Completely balanced now to within an inch of its life by the great R.B motorsport. :squintdan


----------



## D-Ranged (Aug 16, 2007)

Mine is set to 7500 rpm but normally change at 7k


----------



## adamsaiyad (Aug 23, 2006)

Mine was set from factory at 8500rpm
And i think all nurs are set like this because they are supposed to be very highly balanced motors.
So with that being said other guys cars are lower down some at 8000rpm from factory.


----------



## godzirra (Sep 16, 2009)

Is there much difference between say 7500rpm and 8000+rpm in terms of power? Most dyno graphs Ive seen on here is pretty much flat up there from 7000rpm+...


----------



## sandstorm (Apr 15, 2008)

i always change up just after 6 - 6.5k, your not far off peak power at that kind of rev and as said before if you've ever had to fork out for a rebuild (e36 M3)
it soon calms you down..lol


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

8250rpm on full HKS Steel enginge running well within it's power envelope !


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

& usually change at 7, 7.5 depnding on whose behind me ! LOL


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

Set mine to 8.With my set-up after that its not making the power,so why hurt it? Also, when I change up, its nicely it the power band. :thumbsup:


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

sandstorm said:


> i always change up just after 6 - 6.5k, your not far off peak power at that kind of rev and as said before if you've ever had to fork out for a rebuild (e36 M3)
> it soon calms you down..lol


I agree, but its all about where you land in the revs on an up-change. Ideally, you need your up-change to land you right near peak power/torque.


----------



## creedonsr20det (Aug 6, 2008)

my limiter is at 8500 rpm and very often hit it in first gear..but i usually change at 8200/8300 if i can in time.I never change under 8k in any gear when going for a proper blast..my peak power is at 7900 ish rpm but still have over 550bhp at 8300rpm so why not rev to that.

N1 block.5mm oversize 26,tomei rods+pistons, stock 33 crank, ati damper etc..


----------



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

9000...........even when shes cold!!
No my balls arnt that big.......more to the point im not stupid. What i am is a wuss 7-7.5


----------



## Ruff McMuff (Aug 3, 2010)

Mine is set to 8000rpm. But I usually change at 7500rpm.


----------



## ooomoo (May 12, 2010)

7k i think lol its been that long since it worked iv forgotten


----------



## nokki iwojima (Jun 18, 2010)

EvolutionVI said:


> I voted for 8500,becaus the limiter on my last one was set to 8300RPM :thumbsup: Just made this for security,as i think the revlimiter is the biggest problem for loosing oilpressure,as less as you rev the engine in,as longer it will survice.


Sorry,
Don't understand the rev limiter loosing oil pressure ? the rev limiter is hard wired into the ECU so it's electrical, The oil pump is mechanical, The higher the revs the higher the oil pressure unless the by-pass valve kicks in ?
Please correct me if i'm wrong.


----------



## jap power (Jun 19, 2010)

i voted 8500rpm as im getting 8350rpm i would not go any more theres no point:wavey:


----------



## rob wild (Jul 30, 2007)

I've gone for 8400rpm which gives me a 4000rpm power band  which is plenty!


----------



## major beeftank (Apr 23, 2008)

I think mines set at 9200, thats with a tomei oil pump. 

Will go more if i get a dry sump :runaway:


----------



## gtr33 vspec (Sep 24, 2005)

I voted for 8500,becaus the limiter on mine is 8200RPM 
think ive hit the limiter once in the 5 years of having car
change gear at between 4000 and 6000rpm


----------



## Lubo69GTR (Mar 4, 2010)

It pulls to 8K so that's what she get's, not every day but I find it hard to resist


----------



## TsuchiyaGTR (Jul 27, 2009)

voted 7grand cause my cars a lemon


----------



## godzilladom (Sep 3, 2009)

9500 is my limiter max!


----------



## Jezza07 (May 23, 2009)

Was high..... until i found out the costly way standard oil pumps are not particularly good :chairshot.... a hard lesson learnt :bawling:


----------



## Undutched (Sep 29, 2006)

shift around 7k. Fully built HKS RB28, but with GT-SS. The turbos peak quite early, so I see no reason to rev any higher.

If I shift at 7.200 - 7.500 I land right in the powerband again.


----------



## GTS4-R (Aug 6, 2010)

limiter is set to 9500rpm but i change at 9000rpm


----------



## Piggaz (Sep 5, 2002)

Undutched said:


> shift around 7k. Fully built HKS RB28, but with GT-SS. The turbos peak quite early, so I see no reason to rev any higher.
> 
> If I shift at 7.200 - 7.500 I land right in the powerband again.


Where does the graph nose over? Do you mind posting one up? I'd love to see it!


----------



## bucharest (Sep 18, 2010)

+1 id love to see that graph, sounds like an interesting setup.


----------



## Hja-Ozz (Oct 8, 2007)

11,000rpm


----------



## Corsa1 (Sep 8, 2003)

Hja-Ozz said:


> 11,000rpm


Is that all LOL


----------



## Hja-Ozz (Oct 8, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Is that all LOL


okay okay i'll up it a but then lol


----------



## skylineluke (May 14, 2006)

8k engine pulls well up to then and then when I'm in the next gear it back on boost


----------



## GTS4-R (Aug 6, 2010)

Hja-Ozz said:


> 11,000rpm


damn you and your super lemon!!!! can we get vids of this.... itll make my day
i got all giddy watching the white r34 do 10k banging off rev limit without breaking a sweat....

does that have a JUN oil pump or dry sump? (im assuming dry/external)


----------



## GTS4-R (Aug 6, 2010)

Undutched said:


> shift around 7k. Fully built HKS RB28, but with GT-SS. The turbos peak quite early, so I see no reason to rev any higher.
> 
> If I shift at 7.200 - 7.500 I land right in the powerband again.


sounds like my bosses setup.... Tomei Genesis rb28 with Tomei Arms B7660s (garrett -5) It runs out of steam pretty early but the damn turbos make boost as soon as the clutch starts to engage.... its really something else

ill dig up a chart from our dyno dynamics and post it up.....


----------



## Hja-Ozz (Oct 8, 2007)

GTS4-R said:


> damn you and your super lemon!!!! can we get vids of this.... itll make my day
> i got all giddy watching the white r34 do 10k banging off rev limit without breaking a sweat....
> 
> does that have a JUN oil pump or dry sump? (im assuming dry/external)


custom dry sump mate and yes soon as its running vids will be up :thumbsup:


----------



## Undutched (Sep 29, 2006)

GTS4-R said:


> sounds like my bosses setup.... Tomei Genesis rb28 with Tomei Arms B7660s (garrett -5) It runs out of steam pretty early but the damn turbos make boost as soon as the clutch starts to engage.... its really something else
> 
> ill dig up a chart from our dyno dynamics and post it up.....


Definitely sounds like my setup. I have instant boost, but dies after around 7,500. I can overtake easily in 5th gear at any given speed (even from around 30mph). Boost is built from idle, even though I run a catalytic converter. 

Ill also try to get my dynorun up.


----------



## regal (Oct 3, 2005)

11,500 k !!


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

regal said:


> 11,500 k !!


you are really trying to brake it?


----------



## regal (Oct 3, 2005)

DrGtr said:


> you are really trying to brake it?


not at all man .. an engine built or needed to be built to rev that far ain't a cheap one and usually involves a LOT of hours and OCD blueprinting. so, no don't really wanna break it


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

Sorry guys I don't no much about engines but .......

What happens if you keep hitting the rev limiter? 1st 2nd 3rd??


----------



## regal (Oct 3, 2005)

nazams said:


> Sorry guys I don't no much about engines but .......
> 
> What happens if you keep hitting the rev limiter? 1st 2nd 3rd??


its not ideal, but its there as a safety mechanism for the engine to stop it from being over revved. in most cases the rev limiter isnt set at the peak of they're torque/power curve, so power usually tails off, or the torque/power curve starts to fall again before the limiter. 
therefor, it makes little sense to take it to the limiter in every gear as u could mostly be dropping out of the powerband and wasting time, and stressing the engine for no reason. key is to get a feel for when to change. 
remember, its all mechanical parts,...... the higher or the longer it sustains high rpm, the more mechanical wear becomes inherent.


----------



## Piggaz (Sep 5, 2002)

nazams said:


> Sorry guys I don't no much about engines but .......
> 
> What happens if you keep hitting the rev limiter? 1st 2nd 3rd??











Eventually thats what happens. Why hit it? Just change before!


----------



## Bardabe (Feb 11, 2012)

^^^ damn


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

Piggaz said:


> Eventually thats what happens. Why hit it? Just change before!


which oil pump was that? was it the rb28?


----------



## Piggaz (Sep 5, 2002)

N1 pump and yeah the 2.8


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

sorry to hear this how big is the damage?


----------



## Piggaz (Sep 5, 2002)

Exhaust cam welded itself to cam caps, Pistons hit valves, head is ratshit. Crank and rods are fine. It's almost back together .


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

Piggaz said:


> Exhaust cam welded itself to cam caps, Pistons hit valves, head is ratshit. Crank and rods are fine. It's almost back together .


good to hear that hope you chose the tomei oil pump this time and to be the last time this happened, in what rpm did the n1 oil pump broke? any pic of the engine?


----------



## Piggaz (Sep 5, 2002)

Car stalled at 2000 RPM. 
Tomei pump is going back in for sure.
I'll pm you a link with photos if you like.


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

ok sent it, thanks


----------



## GTR PERFORMANCE (Oct 16, 2011)

Mine goes over 8500 havent really looked to see where it stops im guessing its half way between 8.5 to 9


----------



## BigKriss (Sep 14, 2012)

New guy here, hello all. Mine hits 8300 limiter, in an older rear drive Nissan though..Best fun one can have at times..


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Limiter on mine is set at 9500 for now, revs clean and sounds amazing.


----------



## Max Boost (Apr 9, 2010)

matt j said:


> Limiter on mine is set at 9500 for now, revs clean and sounds amazing.


It does sound nice in that video you posted, nice and crisp. Then again, I wouldn't expect any less from Dave Rowe.


----------



## pdtuning (Nov 7, 2009)

Mines @ 8,250rpm but i have a newly built 26. New N1 pump, forged engine and fully balanced crank. Would she be happy @ 8.5K


----------



## AleX-34 (Mar 6, 2013)

Nicolas Kiesa said:


> Whenever I drag race or have an important race I rev to 10000, other than that ca 9500 rpm.
> 
> Here is what is sounds like
> http://narko.lir.dk/kismo/In-Subsubs_face1.wmv
> ...


You are a living legend in the "North" everybody knows about you, in fact I was back to school for a week and there I met the "teacher" Niels, he said he knows you and we talked a bit about your car and cars in general, very cool guy!!! Tell him I said hi when you see him!!

Sorry for off topic...
Alex


----------



## AleX-34 (Mar 6, 2013)

And to be on topic I was revving 8000 that was my former car with a RB25 neo, to be honest it seemed to like it a lot... Never had problems with it.


----------



## deanThomas (Jan 27, 2013)

if your tuned up why not go higher!:thumbsup:


----------

